# Sunday's Show and Tell...3/5/17



## jd56 (Mar 5, 2017)

March, finally!

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Even when there is no more room for another, we find  space for one more. 
It is true, when we aren't searching for another project they will find you.

I was called early last week about a 90 year old's estate, was about to go public.
She apparently never married. This must have been her rider.

1939-40 Elgin











Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Mar 5, 2017)

Sweet ! Oxy Bath would really make it stunning !


----------



## vincev (Mar 5, 2017)

Got a like new 50's fan and Delta light.Old oak file cabinet for $20 .


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2017)

jd56 said:


> March, finally!
> 
> Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> ...



Weird...just worked on pretty much the same bike belonging to a local who plans to start riding with us. Needs a saddle , grips and a pedal, but she's on the road again.


----------



## Fat Willy (Mar 5, 2017)

Picking this one up today. Late 50's Schwinn Tornado. Looks to be missing truss rods and a guard. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricobike (Mar 5, 2017)

vincev said:


> Got a like new 50's fan and Delta light.Old oak file cabinet for $20 .




I have that same fan in my workshop.  These actually came in a frame with two fans that were meant to be put in windows.  There is a separate frame that holds the two fans.  I only have the one fan too.  They sure work good.  Here's the whole unit:


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 5, 2017)

I bought this wheelset off craigslist about 7 years ago from some weird dude named Dean down in Massachusetts before I even knew what the Cabe was.  He only wanted $35 for a teens ladies mead with these wheels and box of miscellaneous old bike bike parts so I made the trip.  I finally got some tires for them this week that actually fit and look the part.  Thanks Nick!


----------



## John G04 (Mar 5, 2017)

Got a great deal on 6 badges yesterday at the asbury swap meet


----------



## JKT (Mar 5, 2017)

I picked up this large old beveled glass mirror this week at a local on line auction its 37" X 49".. and last week I picked up this old, very heavy moving dolly.  its 14" X 24" and weighs 105 lbs. to move around my Anvils.. Duplex P.P. Co. Battle Creek, Mich.  ( Duplex Printing Press Co. ) was one of the largest printing press manufacturers in the world and started in 1884 and was bought out by Gross Printing Press Co. in 1948.


----------



## kreika (Mar 5, 2017)

Picked this 1941 Westfield Columbia up this week.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 5, 2017)

This Troxel tool box seat and some plates.


----------



## stoney (Mar 5, 2017)

kreika said:


> View attachment 431405
> Picked this 1941 Westfield Columbia up this week.




One of my favorites. Had the same bike about 15 years ago.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 5, 2017)

Got a few saddles and a Thomas Kuntz memento mori:


----------



## stoney (Mar 5, 2017)

Found over the past 2 weeks. May offer up the Tonka, looks NOS


----------



## tech549 (Mar 5, 2017)

picked up this Higgins yesterday,now need to find the missing parts.


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 5, 2017)

Not really a "find",more like back home. Stolen out of my garage 7 years ago, recently recovered,minus some key parts,all the 2 speed shifting parts,the chain guard, speedo,bars,neck,truss rods,and worst of all,the horizontal lobdell seat. Went back together 2,2 1/2 hours. The last is a light i picked up sunday. ID? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Mar 5, 2017)

Another recent score. It needs a head badge. Anybody got one that'd go with this color scheme. Lol  I was thinking maybe an aluminum oval and polish it.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 5, 2017)

Cool bikes! I bought this bike about a month ago on The Cabe. It's rusty and beat up, but I love it. I was able to wash the black mold stuff off with hot soapy water. Hardly any pinstripe left, but lots of paint. I still need to install the crank, truss rods etc. I want to ride it.


----------



## Fat Willy (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow Barry!!! That cleaned up great! Still on the hunt for a green front fender.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanx, It was a real challenge getting it apart without breaking anything. I used some tricks taught to me by the Chief Engineer on the ship I worked on in the late 80's. Everything you worked on was rusty on the ship and you couldn't go to the Hardware Store to get a new part. We took apart everything carefully and repaired it. Barry


----------



## moparrecyclers (Mar 5, 2017)

Weekends finds include 46-Schwinn local to my home town. Peterson Ammo Display, Elgin Chain Guards, some patches & some minor body damage to my new truck which should buff right out.








 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moparrecyclers (Mar 5, 2017)

vincev said:


> Got a like new 50's fan and Delta light.Old oak file cabinet for $20 .View attachment 431355 View attachment 431356 View attachment 431357



I have 2 of those oak filing cabinets... they work great for socks, underwear


----------



## The Admiral (Mar 5, 2017)

1939-40 Elgin










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I have the same exact bike, right down to the straight seat tube. Mine's a '41.

My new find for the week was a 1913-1916 Sears Master I got from a fellow Cabe member.



Also picked up a new departure model a for the rear and a new departure model m for the front


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 5, 2017)

Mine is a 41 also. I love it. I wanna ride it. Do you have a photo of yours? Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 5, 2017)

The Admiral said:


> 1939-40 Elgin
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have the same exact bike, right down to the straight seat tube. Mine's a '41.

My new find for the week was a 1913-1916 Sears Master I got from a fellow Cabe member.



Also picked up a new departure model a for the rear and a new departure model m for the front


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
Cool bike. I used to strip these kind of bikes and sell the parts. No more. Barry


----------



## Duck (Mar 5, 2017)

Went to look at some land a guy wants an estimate from me to clearcut, Saturday morning. It had been a farm, up until the early 70's or so. Saw this in what was left of one of the barns, and although it didn't follow me home, I thought it was worthy of a lousy phone camera pic..


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 5, 2017)

Duck said:


> Went to look at some land a guy wants an estimate from me to clearcut, Saturday morning. It was a farm, up until the early 70's or so. Saw this in what was left of one of the barns, and although it didn't follow me home, I though it was worthy of a poor phone camera pic..
> 
> View attachment 431775



That poor 58.


----------



## mike j (Mar 5, 2017)

It was tires for me yesterday at the Asbury swap. All, at can't pass these up prices. From top to bottom, retro Felts, Hookworms (which I never pass on), and 26 x 4" w/ tubes, who knows when I'll use them. Second photo, finished up my 42 blackout Columbia w/ these S 6's that fit like a glove. Nice swap, will go again.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 5, 2017)

I went to look at a bike I didn't buy the bike but bought this stuff instead.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Mar 5, 2017)

Picked up a front loader delta light today. 
Frank







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Mar 5, 2017)

moparrecyclers said:


> Weekends finds include 46-Schwinn local to my home town. Peterson Ammo Display, Elgin Chain Guards, some patches & some minor body damage to my new truck which should buff right out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mopar...
Check that Toyota apron!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Admiral (Mar 5, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Mine is a 41 also. I love it. I wanna ride it. Do you have a photo of yours? Thank you. Barry




I looked but can't find any photos of it. I'm sure I could find some soon though. Right now it's in pieces. I've been stripping it for paint because someone covered it in blue house paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 5, 2017)

I got home from the Drags, and this was sitting here waiting for me. A Delta Biscuit light for my Shelby flying Cloud!


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 5, 2017)

I believe someone is looking for that elgin guard if you plan on selling it.




moparrecyclers said:


> Weekends finds include 46-Schwinn local to my home town. Peterson Ammo Display, Elgin Chain Guards, some patches & some minor body damage to my new truck which should buff right out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kreika (Mar 5, 2017)

moparrecyclers said:


> Weekends finds include 46-Schwinn local to my home town. Peterson Ammo Display, Elgin Chain Guards, some patches & some minor body damage to my new truck which should buff right out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn man your Tundra....ouch!!!! I got a 2011 I'm  up to 6700 miles. Lol,  drive much? I hope you or the driver were ok enjoy your new one!!!!


----------



## moparrecyclers (Mar 5, 2017)

kreika said:


> Damn man your Tundra....ouch!!!! I got a 2011 I'm  up to 6700 miles. Lol,  drive much? I hope you or the driver were ok enjoy your new one!!!!



I bought this back in Sept and loved the color/truck...2 drunk college kids darted out/ran in front of the car in front of me that I was expecting to be turning into a parking lot and as I looked in my mirrors to look for people behind me, I looked back and the car in front of me was almost at a dead stop. 15-20 mph crash. Honestly cannot believe all of the damage it caused. Frankly dis-appointed. Back into my 2011 Tundra with 93k for a while. Not sure what the insurance is going to do with this one. Airbags did not deploy so I imagine they will fix it.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Mar 5, 2017)

What a weekend....... I check Craigs and a un-played 1979 Fender Telecaster Deluxe shows up 6 miles from me. The owner purchased it while in the military for someone in Sri Lanka and brought it over there for him. He did not want it because he said he ordered a Stratocaster with the whammy bar and not a Tele. The guy has been hanging onto it this whole time and decided they needed some cash for a kitchen remodel. I head on over to take a peek and get a call that my sister-in-law who has been waiting for a lung transplant gets the call that she needs to be 1-1/2 hours away in Madison WI in 4 hours to get prepared for the surgery and I am in this guys driveway. We work things out on both counts and the guitar follows me home.
Its got the original strings, receipt, case candy and part of original literature with the strat on it that he wanted. Can't be many of these left on the planet new in case!


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 5, 2017)

vincev said:


> Got a like new 50's fan and Delta light.Old oak file cabinet for $20 .View attachment 431355 View attachment 431356 View attachment 431357





tanksalot said:


> I went to look at a bike I didn't buy the bike but bought this stuff instead.
> 
> View attachment 431797
> 
> ...



Great pic!! I had a Fright Factory in the   60's Had the edible plasti goop too. I Still have Some Matchbox Models Of Yesteryear.


----------



## petritl (Mar 5, 2017)

Nothing vintage this week but I did purchase this Trek 5000 for the misses from a woman at the LBS who brought it in because the brifters didn't work after sitting for years; a day of soaking in solvent and they work great now. Tonight this set of Mavic wheels was a CL purchase, they will be going on the Trek.

She already can maintain a 19mph pace with a lesser more upright road bike, I don't stand a chance of keeping up with her now.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 5, 2017)

I picked up this 1940 Champion badged Columbia and a nice Wald basket and Columbia tank with a push button bell all this past week.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 5, 2017)

This came home with me! Along with some 78s and hotwheels, matchbox, and other old toys. More pics cominb soon. I sleep now.


----------



## decotriumph (Mar 6, 2017)

I traded another motorcycle for this 1996 Triumph Trophy 1200.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 6, 2017)

jd56 said:


> March, finally!
> 
> Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> ...




That would look so beautiful when restored!!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 6, 2017)

Duck said:


> Went to look at some land a guy wants an estimate from me to clearcut, Saturday morning. It had been a farm, up until the early 70's or so. Saw this in what was left of one of the barns, and although it didn't follow me home, I thought it was worthy of a lousy phone camera pic..
> 
> View attachment 431775




NO! One of my favorite years of GM cars. One of my dream cars is the 1958 Chevrolet Impala coupe or convertible. This looks like a Del-Ray or Biscayne sedan. Still, a sad waste.


----------

